
Uber for Large Items Delivery on Product Hunt - eminfaliyev
Hi Makers, 
We launched on Product Hunt. Easymove is uber for large item delivery. Feel free to leave your feedback, happy to share our journey.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;easymove-1
======
eminfaliyev
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/easymove-1](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/easymove-1)

------
PanosXan
just saw this on product hunt, cool idea! good luck!

